# Elster, ElsterOnline oder was?

## musv

Hallo, 

ich bin dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal seit vielen Jahren wieder in der Situation, dass ich eine Steuererklärung machen muss/sollte. Jetzt hab ich keine Ahnung, wie ich da rangeh. Auf www.elster.de hab ich mitbekommen, dass es für Linux & Co. wohl ein Javateil gibt, was im Browser läuft. Verwendet das jemand? Ist das empfehlenswert? Gibt's sonst empfehlenswerte Alternativen, die möglichst noch auf Linux laufen?

----------

## Necoro

Auch wenn ich persönlich noch keine schwierigeren Steuersachen auszufüllen habe, würde ich doch wohl immer ein spezialisiertes Steuerprogramm den einfachen "in Kästchen 47b II tragen sie nun ihren Bruttoarbeitslohn abzgl. Betrag X in 9.21-facher Staffelung ein" vorziehen -- es ist schneller und einfacher.

Leider läuft die meiste Software wohl nur unter Windows :-/ (was auch so ziemlich der einzige Grund noch ist für eine VM bei mir) -- aber etwas googlen bringt zB steuerfuchs.de -- das ist ein webbasiertes Steuerprogramm (zu dessen Benutzung/Komfort/Sicherheit ich aber nix sagen kann).

Oh - und ein Nachteil an Steuersoftware (auch von Steuerfuchs) ist natürlich, dass es Geld kostet.

----------

## disi

Geh doch zum Steuerberater...

Ich zahle £300 fuer das ganze Jahr und reiche diese Kosten dann wieder als Aufwand im Folgejahr ein. Win win  :Smile: 

----------

## Necoro

Nur dass du die 300 ja nicht komplett wiederbekommst, sondern maximal halt Steuersatz x 300 (also wohl zwischen 0 und 150). Das vergessen irgendwie die meisten wenn sie argumentieren "ich kanns ja von der Steuer absetzen". Und wenn man zB nur 1000 EUR wiederbekommt, ist es schon ne Menge, wenn man davon 300 für den Steuerberater abdrücken muss.  :Smile: 

----------

## disi

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Nur dass du die 300 ja nicht komplett wiederbekommst, sondern maximal halt Steuersatz x 300 (also wohl zwischen 0 und 150). Das vergessen irgendwie die meisten wenn sie argumentieren "ich kanns ja von der Steuer absetzen". Und wenn man zB nur 1000 EUR wiederbekommt, ist es schon ne Menge, wenn man davon 300 für den Steuerberater abdrücken muss. 

 

Guter Punkt!

Dazu kommt eben noch das ich mich mit dem Steuersystem hier mal [garnicht|kaum] auskenne. Ich zahle halbjaehrlich was ich schaetze und dann Ende des zweiten Halbjahres ziehe ich ab, was ich evtl. zuviel bezahlt habe.

----------

## sirro

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Oh - und ein Nachteil an Steuersoftware (auch von Steuerfuchs) ist natürlich, dass es Geld kostet.

 

Kannst du aber AFAIK wie Steuerberaterkosten auch von der Steuer absetzen. Und im Gegensatz zum Steuerberater kann man Steuersoftware idR auch wieder verkaufen nachdem man sie benutzt hat.

Ich mach sie aber einfach auf Papier, ist bei mir aber auch zum Glück recht einfach...

----------

## Marlo

 *musv wrote:*   

> Hallo, 
> 
> ....  Auf www.elster.de hab ich mitbekommen, ...

 

Hallo musv,

sehe es den anderen Threadteilnehmern bitte nach, dass sie a) offensichtlich die Ernsthaftigkeit einer Steuererklärung noch nicht

kennen und b) nichts zu deiner Frage sagen können.

Elster und Linux geht mit auf Wine -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2680056.html#2680056

oder lies das -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2119806-highlight-elster.html#2119806

Grüße

Ma

----------

## musv

Vielen Dank. 

Ich hab jetzt das ElsterFormular in WinXP in der VMWare installiert. Naiverweise hatte ich es gestern ohne die Winetools probiert. Die Installation ging problemlos. Nur beim Start hängte sich das Programm sofort auf.

Ich find's ehrlich gesagt bedauerlich von unserer lieben Regierung, die auf der Webseite so ausdrücklich auf die Open-Source-Bedeutung hinweist. Vielleicht haben die sich gedacht, dass die Intention auch schon mal soviel wert wie eine Umsetzung ist. Die Diskussion geht, wie ich bei Google aus den Datumsangaben entnehmen konnte, schon über 5 Jahre.

----------

## Marlo

 *musv wrote:*   

> Vielen Dank. 
> 
> Ich hab jetzt das ElsterFormular in WinXP in der VMWare installiert. Naiverweise hatte ich es gestern ohne die Winetools probiert.

 

Ne,ne. Das ist nicht naiv. Mit der heutigen Rechnerleistung wahrscheinlich das Vernünftigste.

Elster sollte sich nicht aufhängen, versuchs noch mal zu installieren. Bei mir läufts auch in VMWarePlayer

unter win7.

----------

## Necoro

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> sehe es den anderen Threadteilnehmern bitte nach, dass sie a) offensichtlich die Ernsthaftigkeit einer Steuererklärung noch nicht
> 
> kennen

 

Bitte was fürn Bullshit gibst du da von dir? Was hat es mit "Ernsthaftigkeit einer Steuererklärung" zu tun, wenn man sagt, dass man persönlich die "raw" Elster-Sachen für unsinnig hält und stattdessen Alternativen aufzeigt.

Es heißt ja gerade eine Steuererklärung ernst zu nehmen, wenn man darauf hinweist, dass das pure Formular ausfüllen eine Tortur ist und zu allem Überfluss auch noch fehleranfällig und tendenziell suboptimal.

Demnächst weist du uns noch darauf hin, dass wir "GUI-Programmierung" nicht ernsthaft sehen, weil wir jemanden, der gerne eine GUI durch Assemblerzugriffe auf den Speicher der Grafikkarte realisieren möchte, auf Qt oder GTK verweisen.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## jkoerner

Last edited by jkoerner on Sat May 21, 2011 3:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Yamakuzure

Also "raw" ist ElsterFormular schon seit Jahren nicht mehr. Es gibt einen Modus der durch die gesamte Steuererklärung, mit Hilfetexten was wo wie hingehört, führt. Hinterher wird noch eine Prüfung der Erklärung durchgeführt. Wer also keinerlei Tätigkeiten/Umstände hat, die per Trickserei zu dem einen oder Anderen Euro mehr an Rückzahlung führt, kann mit EF schon gut leben. Denn Steuertricks handelt das Programm natürlich nicht ab, dafür muss man schon Geld in die Hand nehmen.

Mitunter reicht es aber sich 10-15 Minuten auf www.nettolohn.de rumzutreiben... (Wenn man sich dort sein Gehalt berechnet hat, kommt man weiter auf eine Seite die einem verrät, was man für gängige "Optimierungsmöglichkeiten" an seinem Brutto/Netto-Verhältnis hat.)

----------

## cryptosteve

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> Für die Umsatzsteuer-Voranmeldung gibt es taxbird. Für die Jahres-Einkommensteuererklärung ist es empfehlenswert auf die Dienste eines Fachkundigen zurückzugreifen. Das erspart die sonst mit Sicherheit anstehende Steuerprüfung

 

Die Steuerprüfung erspart man sich damit ganz sicher nicht, allenfalls, dass es zu ungewollt hohen Nachzahlungen kommt.

----------

